# Anxiety as a responce to stress



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am posting this here because its really good in how it effects the different nervous systems. http://www.womens-health.com/health_center...ety_stress.html


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

LOL I guess I'm doing better than I thought!







By rights I _should_ be experiencing some of these, and either I'm so bad I'm not noticing the symptoms OR I'm actually not having them. I recognize that I _was_ experiencing a few of those symptoms last fall. I think it was a situational type reaction and it did pass. I also recall some more around the time I lost my Dad. They also passed.I find I have pain and D more than anxiety when I am stressed. (When I was younger though, I think it was much more about anxiety. But since working on my thinking, behaviors and doing some therapy, my anxiety level seems much lower.) However I think there is something wrong with my sympathetic nervous system. With me it is almost like it gets "stuck" in the "on" position even when the apparent or perceived threat has passed. Either that or my parasympathetic system doesn't kick in on it's own in a timely fashion. I really think there is something to this. My fight or flight mechanism was engaged extremely frequently as a child and I think therein lies some of my problem.The HT and relaxation techniques are essential for me to boost my parasympathetic system's response.Thanks for posting this.BQ


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

chest pressure sweating jaw pain heartburn and/or indigestion arm pain (more commonly the left arm, but may be either) upper back pain general malaise (vague feeling of illness) nausea shortness of breath ******************************** Palpitations, pounding heart, or accelerated heart rate Sweating Trembling or shaking Sensations of shortness of breath A feeling of choking Chest pain or discomfort Nausea or abdominal distress Feeling dizzy, unsteady, lightheaded, or faint *********************************************What would you choose to distinguish between the onset of a Heart Attack and an Anxiety attack?I recently had the experience of going to the ER and being told that nothing was wrong with my heart.However, I also have paperwork that states the presence of Troponin, a cardiac marker at a level high enough to fit the critera by the world health organization for a cardiac event of myocardial infarction.When do women know? Or do we run around assuming that because we are hormonal women that we would fall in the anxiety category with our abnormal heart rythms.FACT: Heart Disease is the number 1 cause of death for American womenFact: One in two women die from heart disease or strokeFact:38% of women who suffer a heart attack die within a year compared to the 25% of men.Fact: many women and their doctors do not recognize the symptoms of a heart attack. http://www.americanheart.org/presenter.jht...ntifier=1200000 Careful analysis is a big job.Kamie


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Kamie, When in doubt, get it checked out. Always worth it. Hope you get to the bottom of this cardiac thing soon.BQ


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Actually BQ with cardiac problems it's often difficult to diagnose until you get those bigattacks that do terrible damage.Most heart disease shows itself slowly.So the idea to check it out is sometimes not as easy as it sounds.Because real cardiac events are difficult to diagnose is why people wind up dead.If there were a good way to trouble shoot, many more people would get the correct medical care they need.With Cardiac problems it's all a mater of timing in the cardiac event.For example, theres a Troponin test which is a cardiac marker. But the marker won't show if too many hours had passed between the onset of the first pain and the time when the blood is taken.I recently had a Torpinin marker come up on a blood test.I had a cardiac event back in september according to the blood work but no one checked up on the blood work. I felt better and we went on although my pulse has been staying high and yes, I do seem a bit more stressed and anxious.If I didn't know better I'd say it was anxiety and take a xanax.But because I know better I am seeing the cardiologist tomorrow instead of going for therapy.I was in the ER late last week again.The ER doctor says nothing is wrong with me yet my pulse is staying up over 100. Technical Tachycardia.Evidently she thought enough of something was going on because she put Dilauded in my veins.If she would have taken the time to review my medical records which I had toted in hand, she might have made the better decision to inject me with HBP meds or cardiac meds to bring my rapidly raising pulse down.They do give Verapamil I'V. in ERs for heart rate.It's a bigger problem than most people realize.So that's why I posted this.I am one who did try.I've been trying for months.I told my Internal med doctor last week that my jaw hurt and she suggested a dentist.Heart patients get that garbage all the time.The cardiologist is sqeezing me in Asap because I read them the report with the Troponin marker.So what I'm saying is; that especialy with women, make sure your problems are not in two areas in which there is a huge amount of misdiagnosed problems before you go accepting the diagnosis of anxiety. Consider Cardiac problems or Gynecology problems first.The life you save could be your own.The symptoms for anxiety and a heart attack are very very much alike.To be well we need to be aware.Kamie


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes Kamie, Agreed. That is why I'm saying that if one has a question as to whether one is having an anxiety event or a heart event, best bet is to get to the ER pronto so as to catch those cardiac event markers ASAP. I'm hoping your appt today will help you gain more info as to what is actually going on with you. You were smart to pursue and aggressively seek answers to your symptoms. The symptoms are similar and it is always best to rule out cardiac issues first.All the best,BQ


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

I can certainly agree with you, BQ, on the sympathetic nervous system often getting "stuck".... with me it's usually in super high emotional gear. That's why I have to medicate.Kamie is right that it is often difficult to know what the true cause of a symptom is. I have mitral valve prolapse... and that can also mimic the symtoms of anxiety. However, I have discovered that the converse is also true.... my anxiety levels can provoke an episode of mitral valve prolapse.So are we back to the chicken and the egg analogy or what?Evie


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

This is a really good article and easy to read. I just posted a question on the Anxiety Forum about something similar (Feeling anxiuos vs. feeling nervous). Thanks eric.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

post:Feeling anxiuos vs. feeling nervous). ________________________________________Ah yes, the old chicken or the egg song.Well I cast my vote and I say the egg.As to anxiety or nervousness? How about crisis stimulating us to action or else we might expire from the heart attack.That'll make ya nrvous or anxious don'tcha think?Yep, today I am a decided woman.I don't have anxiety as my first cause.I have a BP and pulse problem as my first cause and from there the anxiety builds.That's what happens when the heart races all the time. ANXIETY is a symptom of a fast heart.Think 10 cups of espresso and a Krispy Kreame Donut only you havent had any coffee at all and don't touch Krispy Kreame donuts with a ten foot pole.I don't drink or smoke either and I'm considered small even for my small frame.Well ladies, I saw the cardiologist today.It was a very interesting experience.I was a little disappointed though because I didn't get my stress test.I was actually looking forward to the event. And the office was so nice that I immediately felt at ease and comforted by being there.So we go into the electronic room and I'm feeling fine and the electronic dude gets me all hooked up and since I'm feeling pretty okay fine I tell him when he asks... sure I feel like a walk on the tread mill. It's been a better than average day so far.Well, I get hooked up and he takes my vitals and before we start anything the electronic dude says whoops....no tread mill for you missy.And then he gets all concerned and takes my hand and helps me over to the table and he says, let'slay you down.So I lay down and he turns off the lights and we make small talk while he watches my heart on the monitor and he says, nope, you won't be doing any treadmill today.So we finish the echo thing and then I see the cardiologist and he asks if I have a headache and I say actually, no I don't have a headacheand he says that the electro man says my pulse was high and I say yeh he did mention that and the cardiologist askes how are you feeling and I say, actually I'm feeling pretty okay and if the electro man had not told me that my pulse was high it would be one of those days where I might want to go for a walk or a swim. Or like when I had my horse this would be like a two hour trail ride day.And so the cardiologist asks again....you don't have a head ache and I say nope, no headache and the cool weather just blew in so my allergies are not acting up either.So then the cardiologist says, well, I'm surprised you don't have a head ache because your BP is 200/143 and your pulse is 124.Most people would have a headache right now.So the cardiologist had extra concern then because I was in a really good mood and I wasn't complaining of pain. He decided to put me on a beta blocker that is suppose to kick in right away. I was told to take 1/2 the dose and if my levels don't come down then I do another 1/2 dose and if my numbers still stay in a danger zone I am to call for an emergency whatever....Well, I just took dose # 2.And now we are waiting.I just have to sit.For some reason my pulse and BP like to jump when I'm up and moving.So that's my experience today.And I now know for certain, for myself, which came first.The chicken or the egg.Definately the egg. It's genetics.And now, I don't think that the treatment and assessment for anxiety have been too accurate all these years.After all, I am a scuba diver.I like caves!!!!!!!!!!!!!I don't dive caves because of my BP issues.But I used to dive the cavern.All the cardiology people were surprise that I like diving if I am diagnosed with anxiety and panic attacks.But I dive just fine unless my heart is bothering me and makes me nauseas and then I scrub the dive.Like someone said to me today, people with panic attacks don't generally do well in an underwater environment.And that's probably true.I've seen people freak just learning to take the first underwater breath.People who get anxious have a hard time getting even the basic diving skills down because if you can't relax and breathe deep you can't control your movements.Heck, I've heard of dive masters who sucked up a whole tank of air in nuthin flat when they first began diving because of the underwater anxiety thing.But I can go forever on a 65 lb tank which means that I don't hyperventalate while I'm diving.Ah yes, all new things to think about.I'm glad I went to the cardiologist today.Now if only that beta blocker would kick in.Kamie


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2002)

I think you may be correct, Kamie. People don't seem to believe that my behavioral health problems are also organic in origin... but they are. Someday, it will be in print. Until then, I must deal with the flack over it.Just now I had what I will describe as a "borderline explosion"....or maybe "borderline rage" would be more accurate. It was triggered by Fleet Credit Card Company. Wanna hear this one? Well.. I'm gonna vent this time. First off, I always pay my bills on time. I never even usually generate finance charges on credit cards. Ok... so twice in the past year, Fleet Credit Card doesn't send me a bill... then they try to tell me that because I didn't pay my monthly bill on time ... that I owed them a finance charge. I guess I would like for someone to explain how that one works to me??? Well... I was able both times to get the charges removed.... after the second time, I promptly cancelled the card. Enough is enough... right? We agreed on what I still owed, I got a cancellation number, her name and dated it.... and filed it. OK... so tonite I GOT ANOTHER BILL FROM THEM WITH A LATE CHARGE IT AFTER I HAD CLOSED THE ACCOUNT SEVERAL WEEKS AGO ALREADY September 28th. . So .... well... yeah... I was already fuming when I picked up the phone. After filtering through one of those maddening answering services... I finally spoke with a rep this evening. The supervisor with whom I spoke with told me that I was being charged because my payment was late. I asked how could that be, because I sent in the check for the amount we agreed on..the next day. All fees were waived and I have a cancellation number that proves it. Well he got testy with me...... and so I got testy back... he tried to talk to me as if I were a child.... "Now are you gonna listen to me lady, he says?? I told him, No way am I going to listen to this kind of garbage. What are you trying to pull? You are being reported to the Better Business Bureau. Then he put me on hold... came back and said.. are you going to let me tell you that you have a zero balance now. I responded that I damned well had better have a zero balance now. The whole thing upset me to the point that I was ready to put my hand throught the wall !! Instead, I took a long, hard, fast walk up and down the hills around my neighborhood in the dark even.... so now instead of being filled with rage... I am only moderately pissed.Another "potato and onion moment" in the world of a borderline.And I done pretty well with it.


----------

